# TROUT FOR THANKSGIVING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 22, 2018*

*BLAST & CAST​*



We only have a limited number of days still available for our 2018 Cast & Blast offering, so don't hesitate! Call 888-677-4868 for more information and reservations.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - Nov 19th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Weâ€™re seeing completely opposite results from day to day with the weather-induced bite - a grinder one day, then non-stop catching the next! Yesterday, on Sunday, my guests and I struggled to box a fish, and today the box was full. I guess that old saying is true, â€œYou never know until you go!â€






​
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Today was a cold and windy day with overcast skies, and getting things going was a little tough. However, perseverance paid off with a steady Black Drum bite pretty much all morning. Todayâ€™s crew even managed a Texas Slam regardless of the bad weather we had. Round two will be tomorrow with these folks, so weâ€™ll keep our fingers crossed that we can repeat todayâ€™s results.






​
*TUESDAY - Nov 20th*
*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr *- Over the past several days weâ€™ve seen the weather fluctuate quite a bit. When changes like this take place with the weather, things also change with the fish. Weâ€™ve had to change our strategy almost daily in order to keep up with the bite. Itâ€™s been a challenge, but itâ€™s also been rewarding, from both the fishing perspective as well as from the smiles on customersâ€™ faces perspective! Looking forward to visiting our family over Thanksgiving!






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie *- Same customer today, but a shuffle on the guys with me, so we blasted off bound and determined to put some good fish in the box. The morning catch went well and we had a steady rhythm going that ended with a limit of Black Drum along with a few sheepies and bonus trout. Many other fish were released before this group hit the road back to North Texas. Thanks for traveling so far every year and toughing out the cold windy weather (one angler missing from photo)!






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - We had a cold morning today, but all of Mondayâ€™s cloud cover had moved on and skies were clear. Would've liked more variety this morning, but todayâ€™s party killed what came in, plus we gave the new dog some work. This morning was the first of a two-day hunt, so weâ€™ll see what tomorrowâ€™s hunt brings!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - It was cold this morning, but the Chad M. family didnâ€™t let a little thing like that stop them from having a fun day out on the water. The bite was slow during the first couple hours of daylight, but once the sun had a chance to warm the day up a bit, things took off quickly and the day turned into non-stop catching. What a great day with these kiddos - they had a blast!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Mike, having visited the lodge on two prior occasions on corporate trips, decided it was time to bring his daughter, Jenna, for her very first experience with Texas saltwater fishing. To shed a little light on just how much he wanted her to share in the experience, they flew all the way in from Colorado for an overnight stay at the lodge and a half-day of fishing, before their flight back today. Jenna landed as many, or maybe more, than good old dad. Even some of her smallest â€œthrowbacksâ€ today were bigger than she said most of her catches at home are. After we got in, Mike told me as we were heading back, Jenna leaned over and told him, â€œDad, Iâ€™m not ready for this day to end.â€ I think that statement made the entire trip for him, and it was a great reminder as to how lucky I am to be able to make a living while helping to create memories like these. Perfect timing for our upcoming holiday, as we should all remember the many blessings we have to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!






​
*WEDNESDAY - Nov 21st*
*Capt. Doug Russell & Capt. Chris Martin* - Today's duck hunt was one of being concealed - getting back to the basics. We were able to fool the rice rockets and a gadwall, but the "tuxedo gentlemen's" pintails would have nothing to do with it. They spotted us each time they flew over. Almost had scores of geese, but didn't have our wobble and floaters set out. So, the lesson I learned here. Prepare more for concealment and goose decoys on standby. I want to thank Capt. Doug Russell for allowing me to help out today. I still feel like we should have had easy limits, but we still had a lot of fun, and that's what its all about.






​
*TROUT FOR THANKSGIVING​*Fall is trout season, and right now is a prime time to run into hefty speckled trout in San Antonio Bay. There may be days here and there with tough winds and rain, but when the winds subside and the sunshine warms the water, trout fishing can explode right before your eyes. It might be cool and drizzling one day, and the next day thereâ€™s a cloudless sky with only a slight breeze. Itâ€™s on these cool, dry, calm days when almost anything you offer the fish will be the right thing â€" live bait, plastics, plugs, or top water baits.

Some of these calm November days will give you a chance to work different types of baits in different places at different times of the day. You should be able to work surface walkers early in the morning as the sun begins to warm the water. Or, taking advantage of the calm weather, you might like to work your top water all-day. It might mean that youâ€™re able to throw your slow-sinking or suspending bait into shallow water atop a mid-bay reef, seeing with you own eyes how it reacts differently to the motions of your rod and reel. Or, it might mean you simply sit in your anchored boat while offering live bait to whatever happens to be interested. But regardless, Novemberâ€™s a perfect month to take advantage of all that the Texas coast has to offer if you love spending time fishing in the great outdoors.

This month is also a good time for you to scout areas you normally wouldnâ€™t get to see. There should be enough north wind in November to give you an occasional snapshot of bottom structure that you normally donâ€™t see at regular tide levels. Being able to see such things might just put you at an advantage later on. Think about it, one day you and your buddies might be looking for something that could set your dayâ€™s results apart from everyone elseâ€™s, and because of your scouting youâ€™ll be able to recall seeing this bottom structure thatâ€™s usually covered under normal circumstances. Consequently, you make your way to your well-kept secret and yâ€™all start fishing in a place that only you, the baitfish, and the trout are aware of. All of you line-up and start sticking solid keepers while other anglers are still trying to figure out what theyâ€™re going to do, and where. You had previously decided to scout while you could, and doing so proved to be a huge benefit.

This time of year we give thanks for many, many things, most of all the opportunities given to us to enjoy the great outdoors. Itâ€™s a time to reflect back on all the memorable days out on the water and express our true gratitude for all that has been given. The Bay Flats Lodge team wishes you and yours a most safe and Happy Thanksgiving.

*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Best fishing lodge I have ever been to! - *Karl K. 11/21/18*

Very good food, and very good experience! - *Jose U. 11/20/18*

Thanks to Randy and the kitchen staff! The appetizers are a great touch! - *David G. 11/19/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Considerable cloudiness. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 62F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Showers in the morning, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 72F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
More clouds than sun. High 72F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in* 
Cloudy skies. High 69F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 59F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Rain chances will continue across the coastal waters through Thursday night as the coastal trough meanders across the western Gulf of Mexico. A frontal boundary will push through the region on Friday, as the coastal trough moves east of the waters. This will end the chance for rain by Friday evening. A weak to moderate northerly flow will continue through Saturday morning, before becoming briefly southerly by Saturday night. A stronger cold front will move across the area on Sunday. Strong north winds are expected behind the front with gusts to gale possible in its wake Sunday night. A surface ridge will settle into Texas on Monday, and continue Monday night, resulting in a generally moderate northerly flow over the waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 60.1 degrees
Seadrift 57.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 57.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------

